# Is There A Way To Increase Disk Size in VirtualBox On An OS?



## MikeTyson (Dec 6, 2010)

I've tried googling but so many of the methods seem really complicated. I chose 'dynamically expanding' storage because I thought it would expand when I was running low on space... but clearly not :| So what a pointless option that is :/

But I really need to install updates and graphics drivers but I don't have enough bloody room, grrrr

Does anybody know of any simple ways to get this done? THanks


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2010)

I found some easy answers in another forum
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...age-to-a-virtualbox-machine-with-xp-installed
Check the first answer
Hope these will help!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2010)

virtualbox website has all your answers. you should check there first before creating a brand new thread on pretty much the same topic. also, use the search function in these forums. you would be amazed what you can find.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2010)

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=364

Here is the answer I found from google.



MikeTyson said:


> I chose 'dynamically expanding' storage because I thought it would expand when I was running low on space... but clearly not :| So what a pointless option that is :/



Just because you don't understand what the option means doesn't mean the option is useless.

Dynamically expanding means that the hard disk file on your computer only takes up as much room as it needs.  So if you make a 250GB disk, but only are using 20GB of it, then the hard disk file will only be 20GB.  If you didn't select dynamically expanding then the file for the disk would be 250GB no matter what.


----------

